
Show HN: Indiafreecall. Free pstn/mobile calls within India ,US. Check it out - bertelet
http://www.indiafreecall.com/
======
SebP
Hey, this allows free calling on mobile... this does not require smartphone
with data. PSTN/mobile only.

------
SebP
This system uses callback technology to allow not having charges to your
phone.

------
shirshendu9167
Great Idea :)

------
Efrem1048
Greay idea

